# 2004 Spec V



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

BOOYAA 

Aaron


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Pics no worky. Please try again. 

EDIT: Ah, that's better... just had to past the URL in the addy bar. Nice color, not sure myself on the front ends yet. Good luck with the new Spec!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, btw, use cardomain to host the pix.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

nice... personally dont like the rims and grill on the 2004... but other then that... gotta love the spec v


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

i think i'm gonna cry


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

are those stock rims?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... the 04' spec v's grew on me. the car looks sweet. the ONLY thing that im not too crazy about is the grille but everything else is tight. the rims look bad ass by the way.... and yes they are stock


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Am I the only one or is the new grill SLOWLY growing on me?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

ARConcepts said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh Sh*t, here they come"-Ja Rule

Sweet ride, I am hoping to pick up one soon, either in volcanic orange or sunburst. Volcanic costs more though Any word on if that slat on the grill can be cut out and replaced with mesh?


----------



## denmark04sentra1.8s (Mar 16, 2004)

*my 1.8s sentra*

nice se-r :thumbup: i wish i had one too bad for me. but check out my sentra 1.8 
http://www.cardomain.com/id/denmarksentra


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah the buck tooth isnt all that great, but its growing on me. i still like my molten silver spec-v better ( 2002)


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

Flying V said:


> yeah the buck tooth isnt all that great, but its growing on me. i still like my molten silver spec-v better ( 2002)


yup, I got the molten silver 03. By the way. What kind of luck have you been getting with the integrity of the 02? Been in the shop like 5 or more times already, how about you?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

lemon said:


> yup, I got the molten silver 03. By the way. What kind of luck have you been getting with the integrity of the 02? Been in the shop like 5 or more times already, how about you?


sorry to jack but i have to call a fowl, my last name was stolen


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

mad nice


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I have the Sunburst 04 spec v and still like the 02-03 grill better. Can't wait for a decent body kit that might hide it or at least the front bumper


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

love the car, hate the new grills, i like the 00-03 grills.. but it looks nice


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like it. but the grill does look like some kind of beaver or furry woodland creature


----------

